# P.O.W Tower, Fife, Scotland, April 09



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2009)

Stumbled upon this old POW tower in the middle of a wood near St. Andrews. Well spooky with some strange ties adorning the trees. Couldn't find a way in.


----------



## shatters (Apr 6, 2009)

Very Blair witch 

Phil


----------



## RichardB (Apr 6, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Stumbled upon this old POW tower in the middle of a wood near St. Andrews. Well spooky with some strange ties adorning the trees. Couldn't find a way in.



 

Which wood is it in? I'd like to have a look at that.


----------



## Smellycat (Apr 6, 2009)

yes it was really creepy. I was on the visit with SP and we just came upon it by chance. I can't remember the name of the woods. I think it was on the way to Duninio. Spacepunk will probably fill you in


----------



## RichardB (Apr 6, 2009)

I've a funny feeling I've seen it before actually. I imagine the decorations are from the same source as the ones in Dunino Den.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi RB, it's just of the A915 near Cameron Resevoir outside St.Andrews. Do you have a GPS?


----------



## RichardB (Apr 6, 2009)

We do have a Garmin in the house. I think a visit to Cameron Reservoir is in order anyway, my 1982 OS map is showing quite a few ruins around there.


----------



## the_historian (Apr 6, 2009)

Is that anywhere near Bonnytown? There were Italian PoWs there in concrete huts, but the huts are all supposed to have been demolished, and the doocot on the farm is _supposed_ to be 18th century rubble-built.
If they're wrong about the doocot, I'm interested in knowing more please!


----------



## RichardB (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking at the OS map I'd say it's about five miles to the West of Bonnytown.


----------



## the_historian (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheer Richard. I'm sure there were PoWs at Radernie too. Anyone know if there's anything left of the camp?


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2009)

There are some more ruins near to the tower that were part of the POW camp but they're on private property. SC and I tried to have a look but got shunned by the weird stares of the owners and other non-believers.


----------



## shatters (Apr 7, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> tried to have a look but got shunned by the weird stares of the owners and other non-believers.



Are you Fox Mulder ? 

Phil


----------



## foz101 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm interested in more of this. There are a few things hidden around there I'd like more of a look at. The next week or two are out though. If anyone's going for a look after that let me know.

Cheers


----------



## jonney (Apr 7, 2009)

nice find, judging by the state of the ties I'd have left them in the woods as well


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooooooh! 
Love the tower...be great if you can find out more about it or even other remains.
As for the ties, at first glance it looks like a prayer tree, but because they're all ties and not bits of cloth, ribbon or flower knots, I'm thinking more along the lines of.................axe-wielding-psycho souvenirs!!!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, Smellycat and I came towards this from different angles (we did a scooby Doo and split up). My first impression was wtf! it's just like Colditz. On the mobile SC was like 'I'm scared, is that you coming towards me thru the trees?' We did hear a weird scream though.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 8, 2009)

Check out the video on
www.jaglives.weebly.co.uk


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 8, 2009)

RichardB said:


> We do have a Garmin in the house. I think a visit to Cameron Reservoir is in order anyway, my 1982 OS map is showing quite a few ruins around there.


There is quite a bit around Cameron


----------



## RichardB (Apr 8, 2009)

It was a nice evening so I went along for a look. I thought I'd got to the top but when I looked again at the outside I realised I'd been in the middle. I'm not sure the top is, or ever was, accessible from the inside- I was concentrating so much on not falling down that I forgot to look up.





Looking out towards the door

Looking down into one of the compartments. These have no doors or windows so once you're in you're in. That's why I wasn't looking up.









There is a strong chance that somebody wore this in public once 

More here

Thanks for the GPS position, Spacepunk. I'd never have found it otherwise, despite it being only a few yards from the road.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2009)

RichardB said:


> There is a strong chance that somebody wore this in public once



 That's even scarier!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 9, 2009)

No probs Richard. Those ties, why? actually I know the answer, I'll PM you later and let you know the secret and everyone else can wonder why.:icon_evil


----------



## RichardB (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an unconfirmed report that one of the huts from the Lathockar camp was relocated to Cameron and became the village hall. I will see if I can confirm that.


----------

